#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  UBC - Uniform Building Code - 1997

## Abdel Halim Galala

- Volume 1 (466 Pages & 21.273 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- Volume 2 (545 Pages & 3.705 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


- Volume 3 (558 Pages & 21.448 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: UBC - Uniform Building Code - 1997

----------


## hanyronaldo

thanks,

----------


## Danzt

Dear,

Can you re-new the links? especially for vol 2.. thanks... or you can just email the file to saintdanzt@yahoo..com

----------


## Ahmet_K

Probably links are broken. Could you renew them? Regards

----------

